

Two Go Developers Who Switched from JavaScript and Ruby - koolhead17
http://thenewstack.io/two-go-developers-switched-javascript-ruby/

======
axaxs
"Switched"? Everytime I see the word, it screams "novice." A programmer should
know when to use a language. Every problem is not a nail, so to speak. A more
interesting article would be about JS/Ruby developers who learned to use Go.
And putting Go and "front end development" in the same paragraph currently
makes little sense.

